

Predictions for the future from 1930 - capdiz
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-30379986

======
Isamu
Anyone know if there is a common source for the recurring predictions for
reduced work week?

They keep coming back to increased productivity from technology, as if that
alone will roll back work hours. Because if you get 8 hours work done in 4,
why, you can just go home. Heck, if their workforce becomes 100x more
productive, employers will just reduce hours 100x, keep salaries the same,
keep production the same. Yep.

I don't know of any employer that doesn't want to simply pocket any
productivity gain as profit, or us it as a competitive advantage.

------
nickstefan12
Eugenics was in more than just Germany in the 1930s. Amazing how widespread
eugenics ideas were (so widespread they came out in this high brow Brit's
'utopian' future).

